# Avatar: The First Mafia (Night One)



## Mai (Aug 29, 2012)

All role PMs should have been sent out. If you did not receive one, notify me.

I'm glad this can finally get started!

---

(Blah blah unnecessary night flavor we all know AtLA)

*48 hours for night actions!*


----------



## Mai (Sep 1, 2012)

Day breaks, and the group finds the body of *Pathos* lying dead. It seems like she'd been shot with lightning; everyone is quick to realize that she was undoubtedly innocent. It's such a tragedy they died, too... she had really kept the group together when alive.

*Pathos is dead. He was not mafia.*

*48 hours for discussion!*


----------



## yiran (Sep 1, 2012)

I think it'd be Azula rather than Ozai. And I'm pretty sure Iroh won't be mafia or even vigilante.

Flavour text aside, I don't have anything.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 1, 2012)

Pathos never gets past night zero, poor chap.

And can't both Azula and Ozai lightningbend? Either way that's not really surprising since they're the guaranteed mafia players... but I don't have anything. Naturally.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 1, 2012)

I think it would be Ozai as the Don. Unless the Mafia would be Azula with Mai and that other girl, or something.


----------



## yiran (Sep 1, 2012)

Ozai never actually does anything in the show... just Azula doing stuff. But really idk. NOW SOMEONE GET SOME ACTUALLY RELEVANT INFO


----------



## Superbird (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't think Iroh's the vig.

Other than that, I've got little to say.


----------



## shy ♡ (Sep 1, 2012)

Maimi said:


> Day breaks, and the group finds the body of *Pathos* lying dead. It seems like *she'd* been shot with lightning; everyone is quick to realize that *she* was undoubtedly innocent. It's such a tragedy they died, too... *she* had really kept the group together when alive.
> 
> *Pathos is dead. He was not mafia.*
> 
> *48 hours for discussion!*


I know I'm dead but :|


----------



## Superbird (Sep 1, 2012)

I think that means that Pathos is a female character.


----------



## OrngSumb (Sep 1, 2012)

I'd feel confident saying that we either lost Katara or Toph. More likely Katara so does that mean we lost a healer?


----------



## geekydragon (Sep 1, 2012)

hey, miami, you forgot to change the title to day one and cross out pathos.

anyone got any leads?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 1, 2012)

geekydragon said:


> hey, miami, you forgot to change the title to day one and cross out pathos.
> 
> anyone got any leads?


Changing the title is rather cumbersome now that you can't edit your posts. The only way to get the title changed is ask for a mod to do it. :/

As for leads, I have none.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 1, 2012)

Wait, you can't edit your posts anymore? Is this just a Mafia thing or is this forumwide? Also when did this happen?


----------



## geekydragon (Sep 1, 2012)

you should be able too if you made the thread. thats kinda dumb.

well, unless someone speaks up, we should *abstain*.


----------



## geekydragon (Sep 1, 2012)

OrngSumb said:


> I'd feel confident saying that we either lost Katara or Toph. More likely Katara so does that mean we lost a healer?


what gives you that idea?


----------



## Phantom (Sep 1, 2012)

geekydragon said:


> what gives you that idea?


Because those would be the two 'holding the group together'. The group, show wise, would be Team Avatar. I think Pathos was Katara. I don't think it fits Toph's character profile to hold the team together. That and there are only so many female characters. Suki, Toph, Katara are the big ones I can think of. Suki isn't there a lot of the time, at least not until later in the series, and like I said, it just doesn't seem Toph-ish in the flavor text. 

Lightning is probably Azula. 

Katara is most likely a healer, which means we probably just lost our doc. Which sucks so early in game. 

Day one *abstain*. Blarg.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 1, 2012)

There is Mai and Ty Lee, but they join so much later. No idea.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 1, 2012)

Birdy said:


> Wait, you can't edit your posts anymore? Is this just a Mafia thing or is this forumwide? Also when did this happen?


Just in mafia - see here.

Basically, Butterfree realized that mods could see the past edits of posts, which gave them an unfair advantage.

It was rather necessary, but uhh... it's also very annoying :[

Flavor text possibly suggests Katara, but its kind of hard to tell. I guess we should *abstain*? Unless there's anyone with a lead, but that rarely happens D1.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 1, 2012)

Not unless somebody's looking to get shot the following night, anyway. *Abstaining* also.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 1, 2012)

Pathos said:


> I know I'm dead but :|


re: no editing in mafia. She can't change it either way, so, uh, yeah...


Obligatory day one *Abstain*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 2, 2012)

I guess I'll *abstain, too.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 2, 2012)

Fuck *abstain*


----------



## Phantom (Sep 2, 2012)

^lackofeditfail. At least I haven't quoted myself yet. But I probably just jinxed myself. 

*sighs* I hate day one's.


----------



## Mai (Sep 3, 2012)

Despite today's terrible death, the group knows that lynching now would be irresponsible, so they wait peacefully until the sun sets.

*No one died. There are two more abstains left.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Mai (Sep 6, 2012)

When the sun rises on the group, they all come together with the intention of having a rational discussion about yesterday's death; however, they're all suprised (maybe _too_ surprised, considering someone died just the night before?) when they find the body of *Birdy* tossed out in the middle of the town, and a shirshu wrecking the general area around the corpse in anger. It comes a bit too close for comfort to many presumed members of the town; in fear, one ends up killing the beast. They must've been lucky to take down such a strong animal in one hit, but it soon becomes obvious that neither deaths had helped when it came to weeding out the real killers...

*Birdy is dead. He was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion!*


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 7, 2012)

Well I was going to come back when somebody had said something, but apparently.

Ugh. I hate it when there's nothing interesting to discuss. :( It's almost certainly another mafia death, blah blah blah. No inforoles stumbling upon something yet?


----------



## geekydragon (Sep 7, 2012)

i wonder if the flavor text means anything


----------



## geekydragon (Sep 7, 2012)

maimi, if no ones votes are you gonna randomize it?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm just wondering what a shirshu is. It's been so long since I've watched the first series.


----------



## geekydragon (Sep 7, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> I'm just wondering what a shirshu is. It's been so long since I've watched the first series.


those fox-mole animals who see with scent


----------



## Phantom (Sep 7, 2012)

geekydragon said:


> those fox-mole animals who see with scent


Which means we just lost either an inspector or a tracker.


----------



## geekydragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Phantom said:


> Which means we just lost either an inspector or a tracker.


shoot, i hope not. that would suck.

we have 2 abstains left, do you wanna lynch? anyone got anyleads, or should we abstian? inactive lynch?


----------



## Phantom (Sep 8, 2012)

Inactive lynch would be stupid, obviously the mafia aren't inactive. I've got my hunch, but I'm keeping it to myself; at least until I have some proof to back it.


----------



## yiran (Sep 8, 2012)

June is dead.

I've still got nothing that is not flavour text interpretations.


----------



## Mai (Sep 8, 2012)

geekydragon said:


> maimi, if no ones votes are you gonna randomize it?


Nope. I'll extend the day phase first; if nothing happens after that, then I'm going to assume it's an abstain.

(It's getting pretty close to lynching time, so. Miiight want to wrap up or face a strongly-worded extension post.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 8, 2012)

But but there's really no reason to suspect anyone at this point, and an rl would just be stupid...

This really sucks if the doc and cop _are_ indeed dead.


----------



## geekydragon (Sep 8, 2012)

i dont want to lynch, but i dont want to waste our abstains either.


----------



## Mai (Sep 9, 2012)

Maimi said:


> Nope. I'll extend the day phase first; if nothing happens after that, then I'm going to assume it's an abstain.
> 
> (It's getting pretty close to lynching time, so. Miiight want to wrap up or face a strongly-worded extension post.)


Speaking of which, I'm giving you approximately *36 more hours.* >|||


----------



## geekydragon (Sep 9, 2012)

Maimi said:


> Speaking of which, I'm giving you approximately *36 more hours.* >|||


that wasn't strongly worded


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 9, 2012)

Ooooh, sick burns!

I don't think it's a waste of an abstain. What else are we going to need abstains for, anyway? This gives us time to get more information so we lose as little innocents as possible! Thus, I'll *abstain*.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 9, 2012)

I can't see us doing anything else at this point. *Abstain*.


----------



## geekydragon (Sep 9, 2012)

guys we need to make a decision. do we abstian?


----------



## geekydragon (Sep 9, 2012)

ill *abstian* to then.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 9, 2012)

*Abstain*


----------



## Mai (Sep 11, 2012)

geekydragon said:


> that wasn't strongly worded


>>>|||



Spoiler: VERY STRONGLY WORDED



Everyone decides to be peaceful once again despite the killing of the animal. Some are a bit frustrated at the lack of things happening, but they don't even know who'd they'd target anyway; better safe than sorry, right? That, at least, is the general consensus--however, people go to bed just a bit more bloodthirsty than before.

*NO ONE DIED, ASSHOLE. THERE IS ONE MORE ABSTAIN LEFT.

48 HOURS FOR NIGHT ACTIONS.*


----------



## Mai (Sep 16, 2012)

*No one died last night.* It seems like everyone decided to be peaceful, just as they did before sunset yesterday! Or... well, it actually looks like a lot happened during the nighttime hours. But you can't tell what, precisely, so you'll just have to hope that someone else is willing to say things...

*48 hours for discussion.* >| >| >|


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 16, 2012)

A lot of things happened?
I'm guessing some healings or bulletproofs, maybe roleblockers or a commuter.....
Anyone have any info? I don't really want another abstain today.


----------



## OrngSumb (Sep 16, 2012)

I got nothing. Could an alien been activated?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 16, 2012)

That could very well be the case... but still, hard to tell.


----------



## geekydragon (Sep 17, 2012)

everyone be careful who you lynch!


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, I suppose seeing as I'm no longer mafia-aligned I might as well give away my information, since I'm almost certainly going to get killed the next night phase. Oops!

I'm Mai. I _was_ part of the Mafia until last night when the don decided to target the Zuko player. I should flip innocent now, should you want to inspect me. Now I'm vanilla, I didn't have any other powers other than that in the first place. I was sort of wanting to hang onto my mafia status until later in the game but SIGH duty calls.

As I no longer have any reason to want the mafia to win, you should probably try to lynch Vehement Mustelid, geekydragon, and RespectTheBlade. Feel free to not believe me, but hey. :V

Also obviously that means the alien hasn't been activated.


----------



## geekydragon (Sep 18, 2012)

Tailsy said:


> Well, I suppose seeing as I'm no longer mafia-aligned I might as well give away my information, since I'm almost certainly going to get killed the next night phase. Oops!
> 
> I'm Mai. I _was_ part of the Mafia until last night when the don decided to target the Zuko player. I should flip innocent now, should you want to inspect me. Now I'm vanilla, I didn't have any other powers other than that in the first place. I was sort of wanting to hang onto my mafia status until later in the game but SIGH duty calls.
> 
> ...


how do we know you're not just trying to turn us against each-other?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, if we lynch one of you, I think it'd be easy to tell.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 18, 2012)

Might as well start, then.

*geekydragon*_, _I hope I don't regret this.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 18, 2012)

*geekydragon*


----------



## Phantom (Sep 18, 2012)

*geekydragon*


----------



## Phantom (Sep 18, 2012)

... Man I miss editing....

Take my vote back for a second. I just had a thought... 

If this _is_ true what Tailsy is saying my thought is this:

Maimi is an experienced DM/Player. The Mai role sounds so... well broken. If it's true it's pretty much game over now. 

Question is, would Maimi actually make a role like that?

If it's true we can assume the other roles are Ty Lee, Azula, Fire Lord, or something like that. I bet that Zuko is a miller too, but that's sort of bastard-y. 

So here's what I propose. Tailsy, lying or not, pretty much dead at this point, or at least useless besides a vote. 

Tailsy, who is the don? AKA who sends in the night kill? 

Cause I'm gonna go ahead and roleclaim. I'm Suki. I'm the roleblocker. I can roleblock the don, and prevent them from killing people. We lynch the other mafia.


----------



## OrngSumb (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm interested in what Tailsy has to say but also what geekydragon said. "Be careful who you lynch!". Sounds like a don trying to play the alien card.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 18, 2012)

OrngSumb said:


> I'm interested in what Tailsy has to say but also what geekydragon said. "Be careful who you lynch!". Sounds like a don trying to play the alien card.


That or he just might be inexperienced.

With that aside, *geekydragon*


----------



## geekydragon (Sep 18, 2012)

OrngSumb said:


> I'm interested in what Tailsy has to say but also what geekydragon said. "Be careful who you lynch!". Sounds like a don trying to play the alien card.


why would maimi make a newbie the don?


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 18, 2012)

Vehement Mustelid is the don.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 19, 2012)

geekydragon said:


> why would maimi make a newbie the don?


All the roles are randomized.


----------



## OrngSumb (Sep 19, 2012)

*geekydragon* then


----------



## geekydragon (Sep 20, 2012)

and here we go on the inactive wagon


----------



## Mai (Sep 20, 2012)

After a particulary loud outcry, the town decides to lynch--*geekydragon*, namely.Despite threats and attempted persuasion alike, the town stays steady in their verdict, and right before sundown she is subdued and killed; not without a fight, but it was much more of a pitiful one than she usually put up as it ended with her screaming and crying.

*geekydragon is dead. She was mafia.*

*48 hours for night actions!*


----------

